

Why can't we do better than these crappy torrent sites? - AndrewDucker
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/25/zombie_torrents/

======
AndrewDucker
My feeling is that better solutions would require user registration, and thus
exist largely on either private torrent sites, or not at all (because people
don't want to hand over details when doing illegal things).

